# Sweet Smelling Pee



## m_t_rose

Does having sweet smelling pee mean there is too much sugar in your urine? I think I am at a greater risk for Gestational Diabetes because I am high risk for having type two diabetes, and yesterday when I went to the bathroom my pee smelt very very sweet.


----------



## DollyLlama

I don't think having sweet smelling pee is a sign of Diabetes. 

And I don't think that Gestational Diabetes is commonly associated with any risk of Diabetes. I could be wrong but those are usually separate issues considering G.D. goes away with the birth of the child. But I'm limited there.

I'm curious- what makes you high risk?
My father passed from Diabetes. And my maternal grandmother is insulin dependent but I've always checked out fine. Just curious.


----------



## BabyBaxter09

Mine is doing it too and they are actually watching me for GD. I have checked my blood sugar for months and its always below 120 2 hours after eating and its always below 100 if I check when I first wake up and have been fasting. I think its hormones more than anything. Mine smells like a sweet vanilla kinda


----------



## m_t_rose

My grandmother is diabetic and so is her sister, so my doctor has watched my sister and I for it and I have started to not tolerate sugar as well as I should be (pre-pregnancy)


----------



## tmr1234

The sweetness (like paer drops) is a sign of their being glucose in your urine, which can either be a failure of the pancreas to convert into stored sugars (diabetes) so that their is so much in the blood the kidney cannot reabsorb it all. Or there, a failure of the kidney in reabsorbtion. May also be something to do with your liver.
it is the same if it smells like bacon.


----------



## dizzy duck

I would get it checked out hun, just to be on the safe side, hope all goes okay, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## NoSpringChick

I think mine smells different since I've been pregnant, yeh kind of sweet, definitly not like urine at all, so maybe it's just hormonal?
if it smells like acetone (nail varnish remover) or pear drops, as someone mentioned, then that would be more worrying.
However, you can buy over the net quite cheaply, ketostixs which test for sugar and ketones so you could check at home regularly jusdt to put your mind at rest **hugs**


----------



## Suze

Sweet smelling urine is a sign of dehydration, you probably just need to increase your fluid intake


----------



## kimv2002

i read that it also could mean damage to your kidneys filter. here is the paragraph i found from msn health (sorry cant put link yet. all created goes to them tho i just looked it up thats all) :

"*Sweet smelling*
Catching a whiff of something sugary sweet after you pee might actually be a clue to something very serious going on in your body. A sugary smell might indicate the presence of blood sugar thats being excreted in the urine, says Farber. And a high concentration of blood sugar in the urine is one sign of diabetes. The kidney acts as a filter for all sorts of waste that flows through the body. But if your filter is damaged, things can leak out of it and end up being excreted in the urine. In the case of diabetes, excess blood sugar sneaks out through a leaky filter and shows up in the urine. If you are pregnant, changes in the kidney filtration system can result in the presence of sugar in the urine. Whether pregnant or not, if a doctor finds sugar in your urine, he or she should order further tests to determine if diabetes is a concern."


----------

